# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Обновление: Бухгалтерия 1С 8.3

## New_Level

Здрвствуйте!
Чем отличаются файлы обновления 1C updsetap.zip, updstp_20.zip, updstpo.zip и в каком из них регламентированная отчетность?  
Перевел поэтапно бух-ю с версии 2.0 на 8.3.0.67.72 но в ней нет регламентированной отчетности    (кнопки активны лишь за 2016 год и ниже и то с пометкой "формы устарели").

----------


## Fltr

> Здрвствуйте!
> Чем отличаются файлы обновления 1C updsetap.zip, updstp_20.zip, updstpo.zip и в каком из них регламентированная отчетность?  
> Перевел поэтапно бух-ю с версии 2.0 на 8.3.0.67.72 но в ней нет регламентированной отчетности    (кнопки активны лишь за 2016 год и ниже и то с пометкой "формы устарели").


Отчеты - 1с Отчетность - Регламентированные отчеты - Настройка - Справочник регламентированных отчетов - Обновить

----------


## Bodrechkom

> Отчеты - 1с Отчетность - Регламентированные отчеты - Настройка - Справочник регламентированных отчетов - Обновить


1C updsetap.zip  ---> Базовая Бух
updstp_20.zip ---> Проф Бух 
updstpo.zip  ---> переход с БАЗОВОЙ на ПРОФ бух

вроде так...

----------

bux1964 (17.06.2019), New_Level (06.02.2019)

----------


## lav1960

> Здрвствуйте!
> Чем отличаются файлы обновления 1C updsetap.zip, updstp_20.zip, updstpo.zip и в каком из них регламентированная отчетность?  
> Перевел поэтапно бух-ю с версии 2.0 на 8.3.0.67.72 но в ней нет регламентированной отчетности    (кнопки активны лишь за 2016 год и ниже и то с пометкой "формы устарели").


Да как же Вы переводили, если даже не имеете понятия - для чего какой файл и чем они отличаются... И нет такого 8.3.0.67.72 - есть платформа 1С 8.3... и конфигурация БП 3.0.67... Дилетантизм юзеров уже напрягает - пишут и разговаривают на "птичьем" языке

----------


## KIMAVIK

При переводе Бухгалтерии для Казахстана с редакции 2.0 на редакцию 3.0, в описании к файлу обновления написано, что после перехода налоговые отчеты до 2015 года будут не доступны.

----------


## lav1960

> 1C updsetap.zip  ---> Базовая Бух
> updstp_20.zip ---> Проф Бух 
> updstpo.zip  ---> переход с БАЗОВОЙ на ПРОФ бух
> 
> вроде так...


Еще один "грамотей"... чушь не несите и не вводите в заблуждение... "Вроде - у Мавроди..." (С)

----------


## Наташа666

скорее всего за отчетность надо деньги платить ?

----------

New_Level (06.02.2019)

----------


## Bodrechkom

> Еще один "грамотей"... чушь не несите и не вводите в заблуждение... "Вроде - у Мавроди..." (С)


Вы где чушь увидели ???????????

----------


## Наташа666

> Ни чего платить не нужно, в бп 3.0 в регламентированых отчетах выбираете нужный период и формируете отчет, если кнопка не активна, значит отчет устарел, и в списке отчетов нужно выбрать действующий отчет


по прежнему обновлять через интернет ?

----------


## Bodrechkom

> Еще один "грамотей"... чушь не несите и не вводите в заблуждение... "Вроде - у Мавроди..." (С)


ЕСЛИ БЫТЬ ТОЧНЫМ ТО ТАК:

updsetup.zip ---> Обновление
updstp_20.zip  ---> переход с 2 ки на 3.0
updstpo.zip ---> переход с БАЗОВОЙ на ПРОФ бух

----------

New_Level (06.02.2019)

----------


## New_Level

> Да как же Вы переводили, если даже не имеете понятия - для чего какой файл и чем они отличаются... И нет такого 8.3.0.67.72 - есть платформа 1С 8.3... и конфигурация БП 3.0.67... Дилетантизм юзеров уже напрягает - пишут и разговаривают на "птичьем" языке


Зачем бурдеть, (сам в быту, наверное, в "пинджаке" ходишь), а по делу ответить? Я на 1с с 1992 г. работаю, в свое время досовскую 2.0 (о которой ты и понятия не имеешь) перетряс в зарплату, почище тамошнего "Камина". А сейчас 1С - это снежный ком, вбираюший в себя весь документальный мусор, что, впрочем, не мешает нынешним девочкам-бухгалтерам и некоторым спецам от 1С нести такую бредятину в программе, что не один отчет не отобразит.

----------


## Наташа666

сейчас даже бандиты в белых 1с сидят

----------


## Наташа666

скорее всего обновляет по подписке итс

----------


## Наташа666

хочешь в тюрьму сесть ? мне твоя помощь не нужна

----------


## Наташа666

тебе нужно ты купи 1с старье какое бп 2

----------


## Наташа666

видимо экономишь ?

----------


## New_Level

> Неотёссаное хамло!


Ребята, не ссорьтесь:)

----------


## lav1960

> Вы где чушь увидели ???????????


Вы привели список файлов, скопировав их имена у задавшего вопрос, а имена там в двух случаях из трех - неправильные.
Вообще существует два пакета обнов - для базовой БП, в котором два файла -  updsetup... для обновления текущей редакции, и - updstp_20... для перехода с БП 2.0 на 3.0, а в пакете для ПРОФ-версии к этому списку добавляется файл updstpb... для перехода с базовой БП на ПРОФ.
Теперь сами почитайте свое "творение"...

----------


## lav1960

> Зачем бурдеть, (сам в быту, наверное, в "пинджаке" ходишь), а по делу ответить? Я на 1с с 1992 г. работаю, в свое время досовскую 2.0 (о которой ты и понятия не имеешь) перетряс в зарплату, почище тамошнего "Камина". А сейчас 1С - это снежный ком, вбираюший в себя весь документальный мусор, что, впрочем, не мешает нынешним девочкам-бухгалтерам и некоторым спецам от 1С нести такую бредятину в программе, что не один отчет не отобразит.


Переходить на личности, тыкать и оскор***** - проще простого, как и нести чушь...
Для операционной системы DOS было выпущено несколько версий 1С:Бухгалтерия — 3.0, 4.0, затем 5.0 и уже одновременно с ней — версия 2.0 ПРОФ (по возможностям близкая к версии 5.0), выпущенная в однопользовательском и многопользовательском вариантах (для совместной работы в локальной сети). Именно в версиях 5.0 и 2.0 ПРОФ был воплощён принцип работы «от документа», а также появился встроенный язык формирования бухгалтерских проводок и печатных форм. До этого 1С представляла собой практически табличный редактор.
Я работаю в 1С тоже с 1992 г. и начинал в самой первой 3.0 для ДОС и не пропустил нИ одной версии (под ДОС/Виндоус).
Так что не завидую Вашим подопечным с таким Вашим менталитетом...

----------

